# Shells for Shellies



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

I have 6 shellie tanks running now and am preparing to order more shells to start up another few and was wondering what shells do people prefer. I have a mix of a few different types now like whale and shark eyes, apple, and some trumpets. Any ideas on some different shaped ones?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Many prefer the very ones you already have (except the trumpets). The rounder shells with wide openings are safer for the fish than the elongated, pointy, spiral shaped shells. The fish can get stuck in these and die. Turbo shells are frequenty used with success as well, but they are too heavy for the smaller shellies to move.


----------



## Dan L (Oct 20, 2003)

I have used escargot shells for ocellatus and multis with great success.

There are easy to find and cheap to get at any place that sells escargot...


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

Dan L said:


> I have used escargot shells for ocellatus and multis with great success.
> 
> There are easy to find and cheap to get at any place that sells escargot...


i dont readily have access to escargot shells in my area but those look like they would work out real well. How big are they?


----------



## ed8t (Sep 22, 2007)

Escargot shells - that and apple snail p. bridgsii shells, that's all I use now.

The escargot shells are pretty uniform in size, opening about an inch in diameter, total shell diameter about 1.5". Bought from a local gourmet warehouse, I've seen them on fleaBay too from time to time.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

illinois9er said:


> ...and was wondering what shells do people prefer...


What shells do the fish prefer?

I figured the two dozen nice light movable escargot shells we had left after a delicious meal of snails with garlic butter and parsley would be perfect for the little occie rascals, instead they chose the heavy marine snail shells I bought at the fish store. They have them buried to the rim and play musical shells all day long but kind of ignore the escargot shells. I think they don't like the light that filters through the escargot shells.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

Donfish said:


> illinois9er said:
> 
> 
> > ...and was wondering what shells do people prefer...
> ...


What fish do the shells prefer?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

illinois9er said:


> i dont readily have access to escargot shells in my area


I mail order mine from the Gourmet Food Store


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

Eye candy for the shellies.

http://www.seashellworld.com/


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

These guys claim to have the real thing for sale.
"Tanganyikan neuthauma shells
â€œCollected from the Lake"â€"(limited supply)"

http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/list.htm
Not found em here in the UK often advertised but always sold out when I ask.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

very helpful info.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got relatives that live in Delaware y the beach. I went down a few times since fall and actually have been stocking up at a store simply called http://www.seashellshop.com/  .

Now all I need are the fish


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

I found a store that has a huge selection of shells at very good prices and that is where i have ordered from and will be ordering from again. www.shellhorizons.com


----------



## fever (Sep 19, 2003)

I bought several bags at our local dollar store, 30 or so shells for a buck. Various sizes in the style of apple or escargot shells


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

illinois9er said:


> I found a store that has a huge selection of shells at very good prices and that is where i have ordered from and will be ordering from again. www.shellhorizons.com


Geez, how can you beat their prices. You can order enough shells for you and all your friends for next to nothing!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have seen craft stores with lots of varieties cheap also.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

JimInAugusta said:


> illinois9er said:
> 
> 
> > I found a store that has a huge selection of shells at very good prices and that is where i have ordered from and will be ordering from again. www.shellhorizons.com
> ...


That is just it, i dont think that you can beat their prices lol. I got $60 worth of shells coming and that box weighs 28 pounds lol.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

I may order a bunch. I havent quite decided yet.

I know of a site where I like to kayak that has dredge spoil material from the Savannah river. It has areas which contain fossil snail shells like this:










I will have to see how many I can find in the right size.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you tried http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/index.php ?


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

**** if you just want to breed them....you can use L shape pipe with a cap on the other end. That way you can remove the fish easier


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

I like the natural look but yes that would be practical and useful. Thanks.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

myselfdotcom said:


> #%$& if you just want to breed them....you can use L shape pipe with a cap on the other end. That way you can remove the fish easier


Some people might want to keep a more natural looking approach.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

You could drop a San Francisco 49ers helmet in the tank, they could use that to breed in, and it seems that the SF 49ers helmets are only used for a short time each year :lol: , It looks like we picked the Cardinals a couple years to late


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

famikert said:


> You could drop a San Francisco 49ers helmet in the tank, they could use that to breed in, and it seems that the SF 49ers helmets are only used for a short time each year :lol: , It looks like we picked the Cardinals a couple years to late


We shall see smarty pants lol.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

famikert said:


> You could drop a San Francisco 49ers helmet in the tank, they could use that to breed in, and it seems that the SF 49ers helmets are only used for a short time each year :lol: , It looks like we picked the Cardinals a couple years to late


Tried Cowboys helmets but they are too big to fit in the tank, had to settle for Eagles helmets, they blend in with the algae well but I have to watch that the fish don't choke.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

You made Dick Vermeil cry there bucko.










See?

I am going to order some shells this week. I printed the shell poster page that fmueller put up in the other thread and picked out similar looking shells.

Yeah, you have to stay obsessed or someone might out obsess you. And thats not happening on my watch.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

Obsession complete. Searching for next obsession...

I placed my order and managed to find shells pretty similar to #4,6,7, sort of 13 and the love child of 11+17. They really are in love so don't hold the fact that they had a child out of wedlock against them. He does need to get off his butt and get a job.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

JimInAugusta said:


> You made Dick Vermeil cry there bucko.


All Philly all the time, we know pain.

Off the subject but my Occies ignored the escargot shells and procreated in a turbo shell, cute little rascals too, mama spit feeding them now. 
Been in the tank less than a month and it looks like they will give my guppies a run for the money.

Got a F1 trio from here Lamprologus ocellatus "Yellow Ocellatus", saw them there one Saturday and had to have, so they took their place in a tank I was prepping for multis. 3 Occies in a 36" 30 gal no other fish.


----------



## kolopedo (Feb 23, 2003)

The link I posted earlier in this thread for the comp caves also has a good selection of shells.

www.cichlidbreeding.com

Shell Horizons is a good source too, but I'm pretty sure you have to buy in bulk.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

kolopedo said:


> The link I posted earlier in this thread for the comp caves also has a good selection of shells.
> 
> www.cichlidbreeding.com
> 
> Shell Horizons is a good source too, but I'm pretty sure you have to buy in bulk.


You are correct, you need to spend at least $50 plus shipping but alot of the time it is easy to shell extra shells that you dont need at swaps or meetings.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Went to the cichlidbreeding.com site. Still choosing what species I'm getting while my tank cycles but will have one Julie species, one Altolamp species, and one shellie species plus Cyps. What shells from that site would be good for most shellies?

I'm also not averse to the pvc L fitting idea - what size would I need for that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

After two months, my julies have not chosen any shell or cave, my shellies like their whale-eyes, my altos like the tonna oleria shells (standing on end). The cyps peek into all the shells but use none.

I have a large number of "fish breeding cone tube logs" with the stone finish buried under rock piles. Both pairs of caudopunctatus have chosen one of these and have spawned, both are raising fry at this time. I suspect the julies and leleupi are going to end up choosing these, but they are not old enough to spawn yet.

I also bought terra cotta, upright calvus caves. These are also buried in the rock piles and facing the back of the tank. Hard for me to see if any altos are using them, but I do see the altos in the shells.


----------

